# Hello Ladies!



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Heya Smed :wave:

First I want to say... if she's "mildly" interested now, I'm betting she'll be more excited about it when she has a bow in her hand  I tagged along with my man for YEARS to his shoots, I liked watching, and even though he kept offering to buy me a bow, I really had no interest in trying it for myself. Just last year I decided what the heck... I'm going to his shoots with him, I might as well shoot too. Once I started shooting and realized I didn't have to be a "pro" and that I could just shoot for fun, I REALLY got hooked. Now, ~6 months later, I would go shooting every day if I could! I'm glad I gave it a shot, and maybe once she starts shooting she'll realize it's more fun than it looks :wink:

As for a left handed bow, I suggest checking out the classifieds section for a used bow if your local shops aren't real appealing. There's a ladies/youth section there and I see quite a few gently used left handed bows. The nice thing about buying used is if she doesn't like the feel of it you can throw it right back up in the classifieds and try something else. 

Good luck :thumb: and when she does find a bow, don't be like a lot of guys I see and pressure her to do everything right. Let her get the feel for it and enjoy it for a while and give her tips one at a time once she's comfortable shooting it. I see too many girls get frustrated because too many people are telling them what they're doing wrong, and it makes them not want to shoot at all.

Hope that helps


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello:wave3:

Here is a link of a couple pages of stories about how some of the gals around here got started into archery:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=381448&highlight=countrywoman


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thank you!!!*

I see quite a few lookies but only you two posted.  Thank you Ladies! :wink:

Was hoping for a little more info on some bow choices! :set1_thinking:

Found this one:
Maybe Mrs. Smed's new bow?

Can some of you let me know if these are comfortable or not please?
Like I said, I can change color and accessories to personalize it for her.

Thanks,
Smed

PS z28melissa I learned this long ago with her:
"Let her get the feel for it and enjoy it for a while and give her tips one at a time once she's comfortable shooting it. I see too many girls get frustrated because too many people are telling them what they're doing wrong, and it makes them not want to shoot at all."
trying to go Bass fishing with her :embara: but, thanks bunches for the reminder. As a member of Knuckle Dragers United, I can lapse on simple things like that! :munky2:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I started out with the Spyder. Its a good little starter bow. After the first year or so, I found I wanted more speed. :embara: So I stepped up to the Equalizer. 
Personally I think that would be a great bow to get her going on and see if she really enjoys it.

Dee


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

smedley said:


> I see quite a few lookies but only you two posted.  Thank you Ladies! :wink:
> 
> Was hoping for a little more info on some bow choices! :set1_thinking:
> 
> ...


I've only owned one bow, but I am very pleased with it. The Hoyt Trykon Sport. One thing that sold me on it was how light it is. I'm a weakling :embara: yet with this bow my bow arm has never gotten tired. I've been shooting it about 6 months and nothing on it has budged. I'm eyeing the Hoyt Kobalt for hunting, which is very similar to the Trykon Sport, but faster. That would be a good one to look at. I've also heard good things about the Mathews Mustang, and the Mathews Ignition.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

I am right handed, but I shoot left. - My first bow was a Parker Challenger, last year I decided I want a pretty bow so now I have a Mathews Ignition in dark cherry, they also come in camo and blueberry. I am only pulling 40 lbs. -
Since I started shooting my husband and I now have something else in common. From March thru July we are gone every weekend shooting somewhere and most nights you can find us in the backyard competing against each other. - I'm having fun - don't know if he is.


----------



## gmt (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about her not being happy with archery after you get her a bow - many of us AT Ladies fall in to her category on how we got started!

In fact, just a couple weeks ago I helped teach a class at my club's range that was specifically advertised "for women only" and we had 11 gals come who were all just like your wife, and by the end of the three hour session, they were all 100% hook line & sinker taken with the sport. It's just as much an addiction for us as it is for you "knuckle draggers"!:tongue:

As for starter bows, I had a PSE Beast for the first two years and it was great to get me going, but I hit a point where I just couldn't get any better. I jumped last year to a Bowtech Tribute, and my average jumped 15 points immediatly.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

My bow is a hunting rig, I shoot a Martin Cougar. Its fairly short and goes really light on the poundage, I think Im only shooting 45 or 50 (for some reason Im not remembering exactly how heavy I shoot off the top of my head).

Its light and durable (sp) and all of my ammenities are holding tight. I check them about once a week and never have a loose one.

Martin also has some great target rigs, the scepter and the slayer come right to mind and they also brought back the firecat. You can also get them in "girly colors".


----------



## Arch Angel (Dec 29, 2007)

That's very cool that you want to get her a bow. I just one day said..I think I'll do that, a friend let me borrow an old bow of his, a Jennings compound T. I shot it twice... went to a bow shop looked around.... found archery talk online... and bought a bow, a Hoyt Enticer... all this year. I still have my friend's bow in the closet. I'm not a small gal and I can just handle 40#.. I think 50# would frustrate me. I'd get her a used lefty... let the bow bug bite her and surprise with a really sweet set up later. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

You wanted to know kinds of bows to look at.

Lately there have been quite a few people looking for bows for their women. Many of the men want to buy them the best one. The best one for every woman is going to be different. I understand she is a lefty but just pulling the bow back gives an idea of how it will feel. even if its the wrong hand for now. Personally everyone tried to sell me a bowtech, or a Martin. I was not impressed with either. I finally decided on a Hoyt Selena and love it. A bow that many new women seem to like is a Diamond, the Edge. It's light extremely adjustable and very wallet friendly. It also keeps it value.

Good luck


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

*Help*

Definately start extremely light. Maybe even tooo light. The weight and complications fron it will not scare her away. My wife started 10 years ago at 30-40 as she is a small build of 115lbs. She has the archery mega bug as she now has three bows . One for Hunting, spots, and 3d. With time she learned to pull more weight and now she shoots 30-40 for spots but 50-60 for 3d and hunting.


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel for you...looking for lefty equipment. I am lefty shooter as well. I am currently shooting a Hoyt Vtec, 40-50#. 

Getting her to pull any bow (LH or RH) that would be in her range (DL, DW) with a release is not as easy as it sounds. As I said DW on my bow is currently 42# but try and get me to pull a RH bow at that DW- there's no way i can pull that with my wrong hand. I can probably pull about 25# with my right hand.

You'll have to look in obscure places for a lefty bow, especially if you're not near a shop that carries a good stock of lefty equipment. Some people have them but won't sell them or never got around to it.


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

Smedley, did you check her eye dominance to determine lefty? I've been shooting right-handed for 4 years and just found out I'm left eye dominant. I have to be very sure to keep my left eye shut. 

If you belong to an archery club or can find one in the area, ask to be put in contact with some of the female shooters. Most of us have no problem letting another woman try our equipment. It is important that she pull several different bows. 

I started out with a Browning Micro Midas 40 lb draw. It is very light and has a smooth draw. I moved up to a Parker Buckshot 50 lb draw for hunting - again very light and smooth draw. Smooth draw was important to me - it may not be to Mrs. Smed. Also, be sure the low end of the draw weight is something she can pull 10-15 times without fatigue. Not being able to pull the bow will probably frustrate her faster than anything else. 

Good luck...hope she loves it!


----------



## Old Towne (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out the diamond edge bows on ebay. I noticed some left handed bows that are new, at very good prices. My wife isn't a lefty though.


----------



## kjharnde (Mar 23, 2007)

As far as getting your wife started, don't push. My husband has bowhunted and competed since he was really little; during the offseason (I wasn't hunting yet) he would shoot league at a local store. I started by keeping score for him, and started getting interested in shooting, but he wasn't buying me a bow till he knew for sure that I was going to stick with it. Once I started hunting, he encouraged me to take the bowhunting course so I could have a longer season; it also appealed to me because the weather is warmer during archery season. He had me use his old bow (~50lbs) during the 3D season two years ago, and that had me hooked. Really hooked. After that season, I took my bowhunting class, and he bought me a Jennings TMaster shortly after that (I LOVE THAT BOW!!!) I haven't stopped since, but I think I wouldn't have gotten as interested if he had pushed it. I was the aloofness that made me really want to get into it. :wink:


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Gettin the wife a new bow*

That is awesome that you are trying to get your wife into hunting. 
I have been hunting with my husband and doing 3-D and paper leagues for 3 years now! I love it! I am hooked!
I am also left handed! So when we decided it was all or nothing we had to buy a new bow. I got a PSE Spyder 40 to 50 # limbs! It worked out well, and I shot my first deer w/ it.
Then I wanted more weight, we tryed to search ebay to find a used left handed bow for a good 3 or 4 months and they all were way to heavy poundage, and VERY long draw lengths! So we ended up having to buy new, so I got a Hoyt Vtec 50 to 60 # limbs! I have had this bow for 2 years and I love it! Then just this past December I got a Left Handed Hoyt Ultra-tec that is the American Flag riser!! That is 40 to 50 #'s but I am only using that for Paper Leagues, we actually got it from a guy on Archery Talk!!! 
So I guess you can always jump in w/ both feet and get her a good bow, or just be dilegent and keep looking for a used bow! 
Good luck, and keep trying! It will all come in good time!!


----------



## Weber317 (Feb 17, 2008)

*new bow for wife*

I have hunted for many years w/ rifle & muzzle, than I met my husband who did archery. I don't know if I will pick up a rifle again. I also am new to this archery thing and I love it. I got a Equalizer and I love it. I plan on doing my first hunt w/ it for Turkey, counting down the days til season open in NE.
If she is anything like me once she gets the bow, it is all over this sport is sooooo addictive, I may have to start going to AA (Archery Anonymous)
Good Luck in your search.


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Smedley,
My husband got me interested in archery when we were dating. He just took me to a store and bought me a bow. I wanted to get involved because I knew how important it was to him. If you make it a fun experience you can't go wrong. Make it about how much time you are going to get to spend together and all the fun you will have; in the evenings practicing or on the weekends walking outdoors at a 3D range. She will get excited because you are excited and then she will for sure get hooked on the sport, I did. Now we will leave early for a 3D range and camp near the area, it's just a little getaway, but we have so much fun. I would definately start her on a light poundage and make it all as simple as possible, because if she finds it difficult in the beginning it will be hard to keep her interest. The Mathews Ignition is a great bow for not too much money. I know it won't look too girly, but less girly will make it easy to resell if she isn't into it at all. Plus you can always customize it with a purple wrist strap, strings, d-loop, and put pretty color fletching on her arrows. Then if she really gets into it, upgrade her to a bow she can get in a color of her choice. You could always take her to a shop to try shooting a light bow like the Genesis, and see how she likes it and move on from there. I know a lot of shops make you commit to buying left handed bows before they will order them, I own a shop in Kansas and we try and weigh all of the pros and cons of each bow and what the customer would need and then we make the left handed bow order, if the customer is completely unhappy with their bow, we never make them keep it. I hope you have good luck finding something!


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

I think that bow might be too much for her at first...she will get frustrated pulling it back and might quit. Are you certain she is strong enough to consistently pull back 50# with good form?????

I shoot a Browning Micro Adrenaline and it is adjustable in both weight & draw length. For hunting season, I work up to about 43#. Off-season I back it down to about 30-35#. Then I can tweak my form.

Yes it is a youth bow but we got a whole package for under $300. It's a good way to start without breaking the bank. Now I'm in the process of getting a new sight and some other stuff. But, after a year and a half of shooting, I know what I want and can make an educated decision based on MY likes/dislikes.

What I'm saying is: don't go crazy on her first bow...let it be the "training wheels" she will learn on. When she is ready, she will either upgrade her bow by accessorizing or getting a new one.


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

My g.f. ordered a hoyt kobalt. Its a 50lb but will go down to 35lbs with 7 turnes on the limb bolts. Its a fast bow for its size, and a small a.t.a. We got hers for $350.00 Ill post pics when it arrives.


----------



## studentsam (Feb 4, 2008)

*starting*

well we both started shooting when we were kids and just kept it up ... now our mom wants to try but the catch is finding a lefty with a max pull weight of 50 # with a draw length of 29....... i say let her choose ... let her know that your more than willing to help her find one etc .. but leave the choice up to her.. only she knows whats right for her lol


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*Update!!!!*

So here me and Mrs. Smed were on a long drive for a memorial for my Biological Mother this weekend.

Well one thing that I have learned, the knuckle dragger as I am, is talk and listen and talk and listen.

As we was rolling, I asked her if she had thought any more about the suggestion of her maybe taking up archery.

She said "No, not really but, I will now and ...."
We talked about how we could join a club up here that has indoor and 3D.
She did say that hunting is probably out of the question.
I didn't mention bowfishing, maybe I should!!!

So the drive and talk continued on and when all was said and done, we need to find some smooth LEFT handed bows for here to yank on. :clap2:

The trouble we have is one of the shops around here that carries Bowtechs and Hoyts is ran by a guy that is an @$$ and I refuse to go back in there, PERIOD!

I will try to get her into the "WAREHOUSE" to try the Diamond line.
The other shop in the area carries PSE, Alpine and Mathews. I think he may also carry Martin.


I want to thank you all again! You Ladies :rockband:

I will let you all know what WE come up with!!
Also will try to get her on here to get some support on questions she may have!!!!


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

i got into the archery because i noticed my boyfriend having a blast going out in the yard and shooting.......didn't have to leave home to do it. if the weather changes you can go back inside and when it gets nice you can go back out and shoot again. this happens alot in north idaho. im a lefty shooter so we went bow shopping and i got the diamond edge first. it is variable draw lengths 18"-28" .....i still have one for sale if interested.


----------



## suzq (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Smed,

Definitely understand the right-handed, left-eye dominant thing! You're right, many shops don't carry much for those of us shooting lefty and not in the lower draw weights.

I started after my husband had been in a league for 2 years and kept asking me if I wanted to try it. Went to the league dinner and the other guys started asking me the same! So I did.

Our local shop set me up with an inexpensive bow just to see if I a) could even pull it and b) if I thought I would like it. He had a Bear Odyssey II in stock so that's what I started with. Never having shot a compound before, I truly wouldn't be able to tell you the difference!!! After about 6 months, I was getting frustrated about the inconsistency of my groups... so after much deliberation I ordered a Bowtech Equalizer... untried, as there were no left-handed lighter draw weights set up. That was after much reading of AT & other sights to see what other lady archers preferred and pouring over the catalogs & websites of the manufacturers as well as picking the brain of my local shop owner. I also just picked up many of the models in stock and those of fellow archers to see a) how they fit my hand and b) how they felt in terms of balance/weight etc. 

I love the Equalizer - it draws smooth & shoots quiet! I'm lucky that the shop owner is great at setting up bows and very encouraging as well (his wife shoots too!). He also was realistic about what would fit me best. My biggest complaint with both bows was the one piece hand grips were way too thick for my hands. I had custom side plates ordered for my Equalizer - those work great.

Hope that helps some! Good luck & tell her, welcome to shooting!!!


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

can-am500girl said:


> i got into the archery because i noticed my boyfriend having a blast going out in the yard and shooting.......didn't have to leave home to do it. if the weather changes you can go back inside and when it gets nice you can go back out and shoot again. this happens alot in north idaho. im a lefty shooter so we went bow shopping and i got the diamond edge first. it is variable draw lengths 18"-28" .....i still have one for sale if interested.


We are interested!!

You have a PM.


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

smedley said:


> We are interested!!
> 
> You have a PM.


you have a pm


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Smedley,

I agree with several of the other posts that it is great that you are considering buying a bow for your wife and she is somewhat interested. I have been hunting with my husband Mike for about 9 years now and lots of guys and gals ask me "How did you start bowhunting?"....Honestly, I started (and you can relate this to your gal) just to have something in common with my husband. He was/is so passionate about hunting and the day I told him I would give it a try...he called his Mom to come over and babysit our 3 much younger children at the time and took me to a bow shop in Houston that night...I walked in feeling clueless, but the owner of the bow shop was so patient and kind with me...very helpful with form etc.-I am so glad that I made the decision to give it a try...hunting has brought me to places I never dreamed-challenged me in ways I have never been challenged-it's funny I started to have a hobby with him and it has developed into that for sure...but it has also become something just for me too. Sorry if that's corny but it's the truth and tell her to give it a try and hopefully she'll enjoy it!

BONNIE:wink:


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*Thank you all very much!!!*

I know I have said this before but ....



You Ladies :band: :guitarist2: :rockhard: :dj:

Well a bigger THANKS needs to go to can-am500girl for having a bow that Lisa, oops, Mrs. Smed is "wanting" to try out!!! :cheers:

Hopfully she will get into it and enjoy the fun that it can be.

I promise, that this knuckle dragger, will just be there for her and not push, force, *****, complain, whine, snivel...well you see! And most of all, I will critque not criticize!

Thanks again Ladies!!

I will keep you informed.


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks so much for the kudos smed. i hope she enjoys the bow......:RockOn:


----------



## pinkliberty2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

*I hope i can help*



smedley said:


> Sorry for stepping into the Ladies room but, I did announce myself first!
> 
> I got back into flinging sharp sticks last year. The wife is just "kinda" of interested in what I am doing.
> 
> ...





HI, My name is Brigit

I've been in archery for a year now. befor I met my boyfriend I didn't know anything about it. I went to a tournament with him one day and watched and looked around. well he had been trying to get me into, like your trying to do. I liked what I saw there and got a bow that day.

I started out on a parker buckshot and i loved it it was a 30-50 lbs so it gave me plenty of room to grow. Another really good girl bow is the diamond edge. I don't know how to help you with the left handed thing, except for look on ebay and see if you can find a cheap one to try out

But the edge and the buckshot are the easiest to set up, tune, and maintain. it's the best girl bow


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*Today was the day!!!*

So Ladies....

Today was the day that Mrs. Smed was able to shoot her Edge for the first time!!!!! :archer:

She slapped her arm a couple of times just slightly. She was allowing her wrist to turn her arm in a little. She didn't slap it hard which was good so she didn't just stop. We will work at it. She is not got the arm and wrist position down.

I am gonna bring up some of Nuts&Bolts threads on form so she can see. We did the "mirror me" thing (helps me being right and her left handed) and that helped. She had a little struggle with the standing perpendicular to the target at first.

We adjusted her draw length a couple of times to try a couple of different positions then got one where she is a little more comfortable with. We still may not have it just right.

She is having a little trouble picking an anchor. I need to take the peep out and let her blank bale. She is trying to force the anchor to match the peep that isn't correct. I adjusted the peep a couple of times to help but, she wasn't anchoring the same so it didn't help.

There is a club that meets on Friday's that we are going to check out. There are two coaches that shoot there so maybe they can help us both!!


So here we go!! Hopefully she will be wanting to drag me around to a few 3D shoots! :wink:

Again I want to thank you Ladies! :wav:
I am gonna see about getting her on here too!!


Smed


----------



## DiamondQueen (May 21, 2008)

smedley said:


> So Ladies....
> 
> Today was the day that Mrs. Smed was able to shoot her Edge for the first time!!!!! :archer:
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, my husband has offered to buy me a bow for a few years now. I always put him off due to cost and the fact that I play softball and don't need elbow injury to prevent my addiction fix. Anyways, like I just said, I have an issue with my elbow. I am seriously double jointed and pretty much no matter how I hold it hit it. So after some serious checking around my husband finally found me THE bow that works for my elbow. Unfortunately my current schedule has prevented me from actually getting much time in (between full time college courses, 4 kids and 3 nights and every weekend of ball what can I do?) I'm looking forward to shooting over break though. I like the fact that it is yet another hobby we can do together as a family, and the baby can grow up into it. Our daughter outshoots us both which just makes us prouder, and sometimes envious.  but in the end we all enjoy the time we get to spend together.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

smedley said:


> So Ladies....
> 
> Today was the day that Mrs. Smed was able to shoot her Edge for the first time!!!!! :archer:
> 
> ...


Maybe try a kisser button and see if that helps. It helped my daughter.


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*So we need an update...*

So here is the latest on Mrs. Smed:

First and foremost, she has an account here but is scared of the first post!!!

Second, actually should be first, THANKS again Ladies!! (especially can-am500girl for the EDGE! )

So I found this great gentleman here on AT that goes by the GrandPaRichard. He has a lot more knowledge about this archery stuff than I so I drop a dime and we chat.
He calls his peeps and then takes Mrs. Smed's bow and puts some Black/Yellow w/Purple serving string and cables on it.
I already changed the rest as she had a lot of trouble getting used to the hostage it came with.
I got some Purple wraps from Onestringer and put two yellow and one black feather on some Gold Tip Ultralight 600's for her.

When GPR got the bow all set up with center shot, he gave me a call and we set up a time for Lisa to check it out and get a little assistance.

Mrs. Smed still struggled with my release so GPR had her try one of his. I decided to find a hand held thumb release for her. Found a Carter "Fits Me Too" that she used for the fist time today. (I used it yesterday and if she don't like it....)

We are gaining as she was able to not get discouraged by the release along with trying to get all the other stuff to work. We have 2 more releases on the way to see if we can get one that she really likes.

It's all coming together and I am being a good boy and not pushing and trying to use pink words to explain what to do and why.

Here she is just after we got done tonight:


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats to her! And tell her not to be scared to post!!! 

One thing she might want to try is an open stance. I was having difficulty with my peep and my form until a great guy at our bow shop told me to try standing differently. He said that alot of women find it easier to stand "open" because of our upper female anatomy. The open stance allows us to get the string closer to our bodies without that part of our body getting in the way. Wow, did my grouping improve! I'm a better shot than my husband....but...shhh...don't tell him that:wink:


----------



## Lady Hunter (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive been interested in archery since I was a little girl and have shot compounds and crossbows. I got into hunting when I met my now, husband, 11 years ago. He taught me a lot and the last time I went hunting was 8 years ago. (work restrictions) Saw a lot, never got a deer yet. This year its my turn to whack and stack a few and I recently purchased a Bowtech Equalizer. I LOVE it! You dont need to look for a "Ladies" bow so to speak, just one she is comfortable with the draw weight on. The Equalizer is lightweight, fast, and I have mine set at 47 pounds with a 26 inch draw. 
I'm comfortable with it and confident. I always hit the vital zone on 3-D and do well with "The Block" 4x4. Most sporting goods around here, have a place for you to try out the bow. Let her try a few and I'm sure she'll fall in love with the right bow for her.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

*wow*

My wife is the same way. I have done it for so long and she sees how much I enjoy it, that she wants to try. She is a CITY girl, if you know what I mean. I have taken her hunting with me and to much surprise I have killed a turkey and 2 deer (1- 8 point) while she was with me. It is like hunting changes things. She was screaming and very much excited. Now she is slowly getting interested in doing it herself. 

****Anyone have a diamond or equalizer that they might want to get rid of in a few months. 30-40lbs 25 inch draw. I have a micro midas 3 for now but If she gets motivated so will I to buy her a good one. Thanks


----------



## lilmamacca (Jan 18, 2008)

*Tell Mrs. Smed to keep trying*

I have been shooting with my husband for 3 years and can, at times, out shoot him. My kids have been shooting since they were very little, my girl started when she was 2 my boys at 4 and 5. It has now become a family sport and we love it. 

It takes time to get all the details down but it comes in time and practice. About the release you may want her to try the Carter Ember 1. Great for small hands and she may be able to lengthen her draw length to get a little more speed and accuracy out of her bow. The ember is about a 1/2" shorter than most releases. 

My son shoots the diamond edge with my mini evolution which is also great for a back tension, but that take a lot of control and focus on form. My son uses it to keep from punching the trigger on his thumb release. It is all about what is confortable for her. Try lots of different things and don't be discouraged.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*i was like your wife*

i had alot of reservations about it but i knew i wanted to to try and shoot but once i got the bow in my hands and i could see that i could do it and it was not just a man's thing i loved it i was also sceptically about hunting with a bow but the more i shoot the more i came comfortable that i could make a kill shot grant it i have yet to got anything:embara:, but to spending time with my boyfriend and the time he put into in helping me get set up right and teaching me was great! this will be my second year of bow hunting and hopefully i can get that 10 point i have spotted in my hunting area!!:wink: one thing i have found thou make sure you get a bow you feel comfortable with! and if you feel yourself getting frustrated with it stop then come back to it..dont shoot when you are frustrated as it will just make ya want to quit... i think as long as you are willing to put time in it with her and not get frustrated with her or it will work out great! i shoot a 2007 diamond edge cause i like the grip and the way it fit nicely in my hands i believe you can get them left handed but check to see which eye she is Dom. cause she can still be right eye Dom even thou she is left handed....:wink:..........imo...which i have told several time is wrong by the "Neanderthals knuckle dragger's" lmao:wink::tongue:


----------

